# Anyone get the Hoyt Buffalo?



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone own one yet? Whatcha think about it? We need a proper review.
Zig.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

any picks of it?????Havent seen it yet.


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Pics on Hoyts site...

http://www.hoyt.com/recurve_bows/hoyt_recurve_bows_hunting.php


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dry Feather said:


> Pics on Hoyts site...
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/recurve_bows/hoyt_recurve_bows_hunting.php


thanks.Looks like a nice bow


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

For what it's worth:

http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYRBU/Hoyt+Fred+Eichler+Signature+Series+Buffalo.html


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

IAIS604 said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYRBU/Hoyt+Fred+Eichler+Signature+Series+Buffalo.html


what!!!900 bucks..


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

bowboy09 said:


> what!!!900 bucks..


Hopefully cheaper in the US - but I will stick with my Excel regardless.


----------



## whitetail_fury2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Wanted to try it out, but my usual archery shop said that with an $800 price tag, it wasn't worth bringing one in because it more than likely wouldn't sell. They said only way they would get one would be if I ordered one.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I think the Dorado looks a whole lot better and it's a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

How much are the new dorados


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

05allegiance said:


> How much are the new dorados


$400-$450


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

The new Buffalo is $699 not $800
I have posted as I have shot the first one, Fred Eichler's and it is the bomb, I sold my dorado to get it!


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

From my earlier posts:

I have shot the buffalo bow. I hunted with Fred and Michele for antelope, elk, and bear these past few weeks. Yes I got them all with a rifle and am proud of my big goat, 6x6, and my B & C choc bear, never the less the bow was designed for traditional hunting. It has quiver inserts and an insert for bow fishing or stabilizer. It has a narrow rest with a med grip. I shot Fred's personal bow and I can tell you it is exactly what he hoped for, a super smooth hunting bow. It is smooth, quiet as a church mouse (something that I could not get my Dorado to do) and is quick. It is available in 58" or the 60" that I shot and I am telling you it is SWEET!
The bow has an adjustment of plus/minus 2 lbs and you can order as many limbs as you need to cover any weights. It is not a target bow nor a 3D bow, it is a hunting bow and worth every penny.

I like the grip, it is a med to maybe med/high, balance of the riser is better in the hand. I loved my Dorado but it was loud and never felt right, this bow really does feel good!

What is great about the shelf is that they are not cut past center, the shelf is radiused and it comes with a rest and side plate. I used furniture pads on my Dorado to build out the shelf, don’t have to do it on these at all.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Great lookin' bow...Wonder how much Fred gets off each one??


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

It is a good looking bow, but for me they missed the mark. There are several things if find negative. First is the price, $699 is outrageous. When you can buy a brand Excel and KAP limbs for $200, somebody is asking way too much for the cool factor. Granted the limbs are probably better, but this is a hunting bow right? Second is not having a plunger button hole. Whether you use it or not the option is not there. And last, the new limb system. Proprietary limbs = extra expense for little gain. Maybe there will be some cheaper alternatives in the future, but for now the cheapest F series limbs in Lancasters sell for $399. To each thier own and it is nice to have options, but this is a very expensive bow for what you get IMO.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

I typically pay over $1000 for one of my custom longbows or recurve. The cheapest black widow bow is over $1000
I don't find a $699 bow too expensive. Expensive is all relative, if you make $25,000 a year then expensive is something different to you than someone making $100,000 a year. You would pay much more for a matthews or hoyt top ot the line compound. This is a tope of the line recurve. It is like anything else, for some it costs too much, for others it doesn't. This bow is for hunting, if you want a plunger or cheap extra limbs then buy the Excel or KAP, if you are like me and wanted a bomb proof, fast, accurate, smooth, metal riser hunting recurve then it will be the best one that you have shot!
It is like saying Remington 700 is not a good rifle because it doesnt have a 3 position safety or controlled feed, well if you want that then get the winchester model 70, but it doesnt make the Remington any less of a good rifle.
Anyway, they are much nicer to shoot that the GM or Dorado and like you said "cool"


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

centershot said:


> It is a good looking bow, but for me they missed the mark. There are several things if find negative. First is the price, $699 is outrageous. When you can buy a brand Excel and KAP limbs for $200, somebody is asking way too much for the cool factor. Granted the limbs are probably better, but this is a hunting bow right? Second is not having a plunger button hole. Whether you use it or not the option is not there. And last, the new limb system. Proprietary limbs = extra expense for little gain. Maybe there will be some cheaper alternatives in the future, but for now the cheapest F series limbs in Lancasters sell for $399. To each thier own and it is nice to have options, but this is a very expensive bow for what you get IMO.


Center, I would assume they split the difference between this bow and the fact they already have two other bows that are centershot and drilled, i.e., fully functional. To get a plunger to work properly, you need a cut past-center riser. That presents a build out of shelf workload on the shelf shooter -two of which designs they already have. Second, if they are already on a thin competitive margin, the extra machining could have pushed the price a few dollars over comparative pricing. Given they were probably already topped out on manufacturing costs by using and machining for the FX limbs, that could have been the deciding issue. Here, they get a competitively priced bow with newer technology (cool factor), granted, at a market perception cost of downgrading the technology factor in other areas, like centershot adjustment and plunger.

I'm with you. If I had to choose. I would go for the bow with the most versatility and least constraints for a certain "design" of bow. A bow might look like a higher function bow but actually have no more function than a lesser design. "Cool" function wears off much faster than usable function, assuming the para-lever system isn't really that functional. Might be. Have not shot one. But for this para-lever system, it's just a fixed shelf recurve.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey I'll admit I'm a tightwad. I fully understand $1000 compounds have become the norm (why I still shoot my 2003 model) and the same can be said for recurves and especially customs. The Buffalo is a nitch bow and may fill it just fine for some. I like it. It looks cool......but to me does not have the value (bang for the buck) that I look for. Value to me is the Excel riser and KAP limbs, or 3 of them for the price of one Buffalo. Price is just one of my issues with this bow. Remingtons are fine, but I prefer my pre war M70 in 30Gov't06. FYI it's not a matter of annual income.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Geez guys...kind of interesting that your debating the merits and marketing value of a $700 new bow. I'm still fairly new to the stickbow world, but after visiting the Kalamazoo and Compton Traditional shows last year $700 is not a lot for many to spend on a bow. Lots of fine furniture grade wood/laminate bows for waaaay over $1000 (stuff I'd never take into woods and beat up). I'm not pro or con on the Bufflo just an observation. I'm also like Centershot and like to do this stuff on the cheap as I bought my Dorado off ebay at a good discount and personally enjoy horse trading almost as much as archery. It will be interesting once the bows start making their way to the dealers so we can take them for a test drive.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

699 is expensive if you can put a price on how much better you shoot using a Dorado vs a Buffalo. Chances are you are not going to shoot 200 bucks better, let alone 600 bucks better. I doubt anyone worth a snot of a shooter can really shoot a Widow or whatever custom better than they can shoot a Dorado.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

jcs-bowhunter said:


> Geez guys...kind of interesting that your debating the merits and marketing value of a $700 new bow. I'm still fairly new to the stickbow world, but after visiting the Kalamazoo and Compton Traditional shows last year $700 is not a lot for many to spend on a bow. Lots of fine furniture grade wood/laminate bows for waaaay over $1000 (stuff I'd never take into woods and beat up). I'm not pro or con on the Bufflo just an observation. I'm also like Centershot and like to do this stuff on the cheap as I bought my Dorado off ebay at a good discount and personally enjoy horse trading almost as much as archery. It will be interesting once the bows start making their way to the dealers so we can take them for a test drive.


I agree. $700 is not a lot considering all of what's out there. $700 is a lot considering what recurves hang at Bass Pro, Cabellas, and our local bow shops. That's where the bows to price-match against this bow will be - starting at around $200 Fuse to high end $600 Martins. To boot. A Hoyt Dealer is the only place one will be able to compare side by side and in hand, price tag and all, meaning a walk-in will never see or know of those $1000 custom bows for comparison.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Somewhere in the last decade $1000 stopped being a lot of money..........to some. I was thinking this current economic mess would bring a sense of value back to our dollar, wrong - the mint is working overtime printing more, devaluing money even worse. Oops, sorry, political tangent.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

I would take that bet, I can shoot much better with a widow than a dorado, but I dont want a heavy wooden bow for travel.
To each their own


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow factor here only... I have Dorados game masters and a formula in exel and rx ... this is a bow some might like but I can shoot my game master with trick limbs like my 990`s or g3`s and the bow shoots great off the shelf or rest..This bow should of been cut past center for tuning.. I personaly think.. And I am A hoyt Fan die hard.. I also don`t wear shirts with advertising ... If there is a name on it then there is a royalty paid so that could be the 200 more over the dorado and game master..... has to be because new excel formula riser is 249 dollars ...


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Good posts, here Fella's....I havent shot this bow, and likely wont, becuase I'm not ordering one to see how it shoots...it might be way better than a Dorado, or Gamemaster, or anything else, for that matter, then again, it might not...I'm not dropping the coin to find out...I will add that not having a Plunger hole, and not being cut past center is absolute silliness to Me...Granted, most Folks shoot Gamemasters/Dorado's off the shelf, and that's fine, but NOT having the option of using a raised arrow rest is a step backwards, as is not having a bow cut past Center...I have a Dorado to shoot (My Son's bow), and I own a Gamemaster...These bows are hard to beat, in a Value/Performance per Dollar contest, and I'm sure that the new Hoyt shoots just as well, (Maybe better??),,,But...This bow should be priced within $100.00 of the Dorado, simply because it isnt different enough to justify the extra $$$ over the Dorado...I just looked at the Hoyt catalog, and the Buffalo is described as being machined aluminum, if this bow is machined from solid Billet, as opposed the being cast, like the Dorado, and Gamemaster, then this would make some of the difference in price...I'm not liking the new limb/limb mounting, simply because there are no other choices in swapping out limbs...Who knows, maybe this new Hoyt will be the best Hunting bow ever??...I would certainly like to shoot one, and see what's what...Take care......Jim


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Dorado and Gamemasters are machined aluminum risers, from solid billets...so is the Excel...have to look elsewhere to find the extra $$$.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

centershot said:


> Dorado and Gamemasters are machined aluminum risers, from solid billets...so is the Excel...have to look elsewhere to find the extra $$$.


 Centershot...You sure about that?...I was told that these risers that I mentioned were cast (forged??)...Then machined to final specs...I coulda got bad info, though...Either way, they shoot great, so it's a non-issue for me...I have a little 23" T-Rex riser, it's cast aluminum, and it's light, and with a set of ILF Shorts makes a 64" bow...Sweet 3-D rig, or longer hunting bow, and it has all the holes/accessory mounts to make it either a Target bow, or Hunting bow, and this riser costs under $100.00...Pretty good Value, and with a set of Samick Black Max wood limbs, a complete bow is under $250.00...I'm happy with it...I've had some pretty high-end ILF gear, and for my shooting ability, and uses, this rig suits me fine....I do want to shoot the Hoyt 'Buffalo", though...Take care!....Jim


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Morrison Mini Metal or the Sky TDX risers are better choices hands down, you can use an endless variety of limbs, longbow to recurve, both have plunger holes, 2 in fact. Hoyt dropped the ball, but more likely they wanted to be different. I'd rather go with proven any day.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

LongStick64 said:


> The Morrison Mini Metal or the Sky TDX risers are better choices hands down, you can use an endless variety of limbs, longbow to recurve, both have plunger holes, 2 in fact. Hoyt dropped the ball, but more likely they wanted to be different. I'd rather go with proven any day.


 Longstick64.........What do You think of the TradTech Titan, or the DAS Dalaa??.....


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

My wife tells me that I shouldn't love anything that can't love me back but I don't care, I still love my Tradtech Titan. LOL


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Das is also a great metal riser but I wish it was ILF, then again there is some argument that the Das is a better system than ILF. I know you can switch out the bushings on the limbs and you can enjoy the same flexibility as a ILF setup, but even though I consider it to be a simple task, I have seen differences in the bushing sizes so there really is no universal bushing. And I've seen some damage their limbs trying to get the bushings off. Not really a hard thing to do but considering that if you have multiple ILF risers and multiple ILF limbs, you really have a crazy amount of options. I don't have any experience with the Titan but it looks like it can more than do the job. Only wish it had the two plunger holes.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

LongStick64 said:


> Only wish it had the two plunger holes.


Why two instead of one?


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

For the price of the Buffalo, the DAS Dalaa, Titan, or Sky are a better buy. I think hoyt overshot by about $100-$200 on this bow, with the limited options it has. That's just my opinion. This isn't at the same level as the 3 bows I mentioned, yet they priced is about the same. Silly move by hoyt I think.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Zigman said:


> For the price of the Buffalo, the DAS Dalaa, Titan, or Sky are a better buy. I think hoyt overshot by about $100-$200 on this bow, with the limited options it has. That's just my opinion. This isn't at the same level as the 3 bows I mentioned, yet they priced is about the same. Silly move by hoyt I think.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

The risers with two plunger holes allow you to use a plunger with either a raised rest or shooting off the shelf. More options than what the Buff offers. A simple plunger can really help fine tune your bow, making it possible to get great flight even while using broadheads.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you can buy a hoyt dorado or gamemaster or excel riser for about 2-3 hundred dollars less than the das and still have same quality..or maybe even better ????? used complete gamemasters and dorados sell for 350 about and 499 new .. with case and warranty.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

mine is on order, should be here Dec 1
cant wait, super shooting bow, Ive shot the DAS it is a nice bow as well. Guess knowing Fred the bow means more to me than it would not knowing him. I am getting the black riser and black and maple limbs, 50# and 60".
A & H have a nice metal riser bow as well but closer to $1100 but it is FAST and smooth.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

OK dalebow it's Dec 1st.

Let's see some close up pics and the low down on this little beauty. 

When I first saw this bow I had to have one. I made some enquiry's at my local archery shop, but he has come back with nothing as yet. I'm in the UK so I guess we won't see them for a while.
So I will have to make do with seeing a few pics and a few reviews (good I hope) 

Mick


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

still waiting, arrg not happy with how slow they are to get one. Post soon as I get her.
I did get my new wes wallace takedown longbow today


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Post up some pics of your Wes Wallace..if you don't mind I'd like to see it


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

I agree. In comparison to what is out there, $700-1000 seems to be the norm. Personally speaking, my wife lost her job last year, and I have not had a raise for 3 yrs. So $700 (or 2-3 hundred less for that matter) is simply out of the question, for now and some time to come! I know that others are in the same boat as I am.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Lucky for us on a budget that there are some excellent bows available - you have to do a bit of shopping, but the bargains are there. Case in point - the Hoyt Excel riser , KAP T-Rex limbs, and custom string is going for $220 at my pro shop.


----------



## jrmy71 (Feb 14, 2010)

i just bought mine a week ago. 50# with camo limbs for $485. the place was having a moving sale. everything i see online says $699 so i couldnt pass up the deal. its heavy for a recurve IMO. also quiet in a weird way. kinda sounds like you covered an empty cardboard box with a blanket and then slapped it with an arrow. still quieter than my pse impala or my friends martin hunter. the bow is not tapped for a one piece quiver which is annoying. its got the triangle shaped holes for the hoyt/fuse quiver. i think trophy ridge and mathews both make a two piece quiver that will fit this set up too. the limbs connect to the riser without tools, theres a metal disc on the back with a spring loaded ball and the bottow of the limb is split, it all just snaps into place. it floats around a little until you string it but you dont hear any noise during the shot so id say it works well. the limb bolts can be adjusted for poundage and tiller which is a pretty cool concept. as for shooting it i spent some time at sportsmans warehouse and came up with the following: i draw 27 inches, the bow weight is actually 54#s at 27 inches, and the limb bolts are not bottomed out so the advertised limb weight runs high. by all the charts i should shoot a 400 spine arrow however i ended up with gold tip traditional 3555's cut to 28 inches with 125 grain tips... overall 400 grains even. they shoot very well with 223 fps on the chrono at sportsmans. the limbs dont feel like they stack much to me, i dont have to fight the bow to get settled and pause at full draw. some traditional shooters might find the grip to be narrow, but im fresh off of the compound and it feels great to me. the overall ergonomics of the bow apparently are perfect for me since i shoot this bow better than any other recurve ive handled. if anyone has questions i didnt answer let me know.

Jeremy


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Do your limbs say short or medium?


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Initial marketing material stated the Buffalo was available in two lengths, 58" or 60". Hoyt is now saying 60" (short) or 62" (medium).


----------



## goosespirit (Jun 22, 2004)

Jeremy, Thanks. I will say I am pretty sure the chrono numbers are off however. I have a 55# buffalo, that is more like 58, and I am getting 187 fps with a 440 gr. arrow


----------



## archer756 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have read all the bs on what every one wants this bow to have, a drilled an tapped for a plunder hoe. Also what this bow cost. This bow is not! A target bow it is a traditional bow! Shoot off the riser also price a good wood bow and see what one cost. As for koren bows, $200/300, never saw anyone shoot one at any worlds or any other championship. We used them for tomato sticks. One gets what one pays for!


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

187 is more like real speed. theres not many trad. bows that will shoot 220's with even ultralight 6gpp arrows! and arrows that light weight are dangerous.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

bailebr3 said:


> 187 is more like real speed. theres not many trad. bows that will shoot 220's with even ultralight 6gpp arrows! and arrows that light weight are dangerous.


Dangerous? I was under the impression that manufacturers accepted 6 Grains per pound?

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

not out of trad bows.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

archer756 said:


> I have read all the bs on what every one wants this bow to have, a drilled an tapped for a plunder hoe. Also what this bow cost. This bow is not! A target bow it is a traditional bow! Shoot off the riser also price a good wood bow and see what one cost. As for koren bows, $200/300, never saw anyone shoot one at any worlds or any other championship. We used them for tomato sticks. One gets what one pays for!


After all these years of arguments, I'm glad someone finally cleared all this "trad" stuff up. The new Buffalo has a machined aluminum riser and utilizes the "new" Hoyt Formula Paralever limbs attachment, and still qualifies as a "traditional" bow. Hey... I'm with ya. :wink:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

bailebr3 said:


> not out of trad bows.


Not sure what you mean by "trad bows" but the following is a direct quote from my Titan owner's manual.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Arrow weights Recommended:*

For Bowhunting Deer Sized Game: 8 to 12 grains per pound of draw weight

For Bowhunting Elk and BIG Game: 9 to 12 grains per pound of draw weight

For Target, 3D and Recreational Shooting: *5 to 8 grains per pound of draw weight" * 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KPC


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GEREP said:


> Not sure what you mean by "trad bows" but the following is a direct quote from my Titan owner's manual.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I was thinking something like that... Thanks...

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> After all these years of arguments, I'm glad someone finally cleared all this "trad" stuff up. The new Buffalo has a machined aluminum riser and utilizes the "new" Hoyt Formula Paralever limbs attachment, and still qualifies as a "traditional" bow. Hey... I'm with ya. :wink:


Wow! 
That must mean that my Hoyt Excel is a trad bow, too! 
And at less than half the cost of a Buffalo, I got quite a deal! 

Yeah, too bad the Korean teams never do well with their recurves .....


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Yes sir, your Excel is "trad". I know I'll sleep better tonight knowing that my Titan's and Warf's have finally been accepted as "trad". Now... as for those Korean's? Well... they just ain't "trad"--yet. :no:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

IAIS604 said:


> Wow!
> That must mean that my Hoyt Excel is a trad bow, too!
> And at less than half the cost of a Buffalo, I got quite a deal!
> 
> Yeah, too bad the Korean teams never do well with their recurves .....


I've seen these arguments rage for years, but in my opinion, we shoot traditional style bows when it looks traditional. Recurve, longbow or hybrid. Metal risers or whatever they might be made of have no bearing on whether it is a traditional style bow or not, in my opinion, so yes, your excel would certainly be considered a traditional style bow, as does my Dorado, and, god forbid, my Jaguar... :grin:

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

bailebr3 said:


> 187 is more like real speed. theres not many trad. bows that will shoot 220's with even ultralight 6gpp arrows! and arrows that light weight are dangerous.


 Good limbs will take 6 g.p.p. at reasonable draw lengths, all day long, for years....ANY, and I mean ANY bow maker, or limb builder that cant, or wont, stand behind a limb if the owner shoots less than 9 g.p.p. arrows needs to step up Their game....Many different limbs have been built since the late 80's that will take light arrows in stride...It's time for "Custom" bow makers to get with the program, and at least bring Their products into the 90's.....And for the record, there are many "Trad" bows that will shoot 6 g.p.p. arrows at 220 f.p.s, with 28" and up draw lengths...I had a 66" long ,,8" brace height ILF limb recurve that shot average of 213 f.p.s., at 6.63 grains per pound, hand shot, at 27.5" draw length, with a normal strand count string...High performance, shootable TRAD bows are out there......Folks just have to look for them......Jim


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Good post Harperman. I always thought it was kind of interesting that some of the limbs (ILF) that are widely touted as "the best" have all kinds of warranty stupulations regarding arrow weight, draw length, limb pad angles, etc.

It always makes me wonder how much confidence they have in their own construction.

KPC


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Two guys in my club that have recently bought Buffalos and they love them.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Still wondering what *bailebr3* meant by "trad bows"?



KPC


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

a recurve or longbow...any type. heck i just now got my first none metal riser bow! all recurves and longbows are traditional to me, no matter material. i have just always had bowyers tell me anything below 6gpp is asking for trouble eventually. i think black widow even specifies 8gpp on theirs. i never really worry about my ilf bows because there are always limbs available.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Higher performance bows can shoot arrows as light as 6 gpp but it's simply safer to say not to shoot below 7 or 8 gpp. Most bows are built to store more energy to increase performance, which can lead to trouble if you're using really light arrows. Likewise, if a fellow is shooting a heavy bow and drawing it further than 29" and only shooting 5 or 6 gpp, there's no way a bowyer can account for that sort of stress, especially when it's just easier to say to keep the arrows over 7 or 8 gpp.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The stress could be accounted for, but at the sacrifice of performance. Limbs would have to be beefed up to handle the extra stress of the light arrows which in turn takes away from the performance the light arrow was trying to achieve in the first place. This is where carbon and other exotic limb materials come into play. Always compromises.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> Higher performance bows can shoot arrows as light as 6 gpp but it's simply safer to say not to shoot below 7 or 8 gpp. Most bows are built to store more energy to increase performance, which can lead to trouble if you're using really light arrows. Likewise, if a fellow is shooting a heavy bow and drawing it further than 29" and only shooting 5 or 6 gpp, there's no way a bowyer can account for that sort of stress, especially when it's just easier to say to keep the arrows over 7 or 8 gpp.


I can't imagine shooting anythng less than 10 grains per pound. A very light bow, on the other hand, with a proper spine, I don't know, and I *really don't*, probably doesn't care how light the arrow is because you're not shooting game, you don't have to care about quiet, you don't have to really care about speed, you only care about accuracy, and if your arrow is 7 gpp, 8 gpp or even 6 gpp, probably doesn't matter with a 30 pound bow. However, in MY OPINION, heavy/ier arrows actually help preserve your bow. I'm of the *opinion* that heavier arrows shield the limbs from shock and vibration, which also have benefits to you the shooter, and this part, I can absolutely testify to.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Rattus- I agree. I've shot heavier bows (~70#) at 29" or so draw with 7 gpp over long periods of time with no issue (besides noise). At 50# and under I've shot 6 gpp arrows with no issue, and in some cases with no residual handshock either. I'm sure such light arrows can be used with heavier bows within reason as well, it's just not something I've tested so I wouldn't be able to say. As a builder I would worry about folks pushing the speed limits trying to use a really heavy bow with a long draw and really light carbon arrow just to get arow speed when I haven't tested to see if the bows can even hold up to it. No point having someone blow a bow up and then go back and blame the builder or the equipment itself.


----------



## archer756 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just a question? what does weight of arrow have to do with tread on HOYT BUFFALO!


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I didn't know the Buffalo had any *tread* at all.

:smile:

KPC


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

FYI...Apparently Hoyt has hit a home run with this bow. My local shop was talking to Hoyt factory guy today, trying to get some more Buffalo's ordered, and he was told the Buffalo has already surpassed the total sales of any other single model Hoyt hunting recurve. That includes Game Master and Dorado. Not too shabby. One of his competiters to the east has already sold 23. (that's one shop!!) Sounds like $699 isn't stopping some folks.


----------



## archer756 (Aug 10, 2009)

This is what happens when American MADE!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

st8arrow said:


> FYI...Apparently Hoyt has hit a home run with this bow. My local shop was talking to Hoyt factory guy today, trying to get some more Buffalo's ordered, and he was told the Buffalo has already surpassed the total sales of any other single model Hoyt hunting recurve. That includes Game Master and Dorado. Not too shabby. One of his competiters to the east has already sold 23. (that's one shop!!) Sounds like $699 isn't stopping some folks.


 When the Game Master was introduce, the numbers of Archers that used the Internet was much less...In today's world, the Internet can be used as a most valuable tool to help Manf. hype a product, and sell it in record numbers.....I'm sure that the Buffalo is a good bow,, or even likely better by a small margin that either of it's predecessors, the Game Masters, and the Dorado....The lack of a plunger hole, and other accessory bushings/holes is a serious step backwards....I folks want to shoot off the shelf, thats great, but having a plunger hole in the riser doesnt prevent, or hamper shooting off the shelf, but it does limit those that prefer a plunger...The Buffalo is also using the new limb mounting design, and this feature limits the after market limb swapping choices that Archers have with the Game Masters, and Dorado's...Who knows, maybe the Formula limbs on the Buffalo will be too good to swap out?......I'd really like to shoot the Buffalo, and see if the bow lives up to the Hype....Jim


----------



## archer756 (Aug 10, 2009)

Harperman, I see that you need to learn how to read The Buffalo is not a bow for true target shooters , but was built for true traditional style shooters. Per IBO and NFAA one has to shoot off shelf or you will be recurve added class. This bow was desing for the true traditonal class. If one wants plunger and flipper rest by the Game Master or Dorado. OH you can also buy PSA or Hoyt or Yamaha bows that go up to BIG BUCKS. I shoot a PSA that has abot $2400 cost, so lets get real!! The cost of $699 is still a lot less than one would pay for BW or even Martin take downs. Martin starts at $700 plus and BW starts at 1k and up. I also shoot for some other bowers that start their bows. take downs start at about $650 and up.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

The shaft is the primary shock absorber for the bow. There is a point, depending on the bow, where the accumulated negative affects of a too light shaft will eventually take its toll. Additionally, if a shaft is much too light for the bow, the bow is experiencing "dry fire."

I don't put passenger car shocks on my heavy duty truck.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey archer756,

I see you shoot for "some other bowers"... would you please tell us who you shoot for?

I also see in your profile that you have won 2 world titles and 2 state titles wit your recurve. Man... you must be a darn good shot--congratulations on the hard work. Can you please tell us what those titles were (scores, organizations, etc.) and what venues they were held in?

Oh... and one other thing. What is "true traditional style" shooting?

Thanks


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

archer756 said:


> Harperman, I see that you need to learn how to read The Buffalo is not a bow for true target shooters , but was built for true traditional style shooters. Per IBO and NFAA one has to shoot off shelf or you will be recurve added class. This bow was desing for the true traditonal class. If one wants plunger and flipper rest by the Game Master or Dorado. OH you can also buy PSA or Hoyt or Yamaha bows that go up to BIG BUCKS. I shoot a PSA that has abot $2400 cost, so lets get real!! The cost of $699 is still a lot less than one would pay for BW or even Martin take downs. Martin starts at $700 plus and BW starts at 1k and up. I also shoot for some other bowers that start their bows. take downs start at about $650 and up.


Archer756.....I read just fine, and I see that Your spelling, punctuation, and grammatical structure of sentences and paragraphs is pretty good too....As for the Hoyt Buffalo, as I understood it, this new bow was for Bowhunting, and as such, there are no shooting Organization "Rules" to go by for this ....And, some folks do hunt with a Plunger, even off the shelf....I also have some high end recurve equipment, but didn't realize that I even mentioned the price of this new Hoyt recurve in my post...Yamaha hasn't built a bow in a while now, but yes, they were expensive, as were the Nishiwaza bows....That must be a seriously fancy Widow PSA for it to cost $2400.00...Widow bows shoot solid, but at over $1 K, they are a bit spendy for my taste.....You take Care, Archer756, and thanks for the info.....Jim


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the idea of the traditional style shelf on a metal riser takedown. That might be enough for me to own one. Made in USA is another good thing.


----------



## archer756 (Aug 10, 2009)

Harperman, thanks its nice that we all understand each other, that is what makes thing interresting lets all have enjoy!:elch:


----------



## goosespirit (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys, I have the buffalo. It is a great shooter, no nonsense recurve bow. It will not appeal to all, but for a guy who likes metal risers for hunting and shooting off the shelf it kicks butt!


----------

